

Change OSX Terminal theme on the fly when you SSH - intinig
http://tempe.st/2011/04/change-your-terminal-theme-when-you-ssh-into-a-server/

======
jimwise
Interesting bug in this example:

Since the AppleScript instructs the terminal to change _the current session_'s
theme, if ssh exits while you're in another tab (say due to a disconnect), the
tab which is currently frontmost will have its theme changed to 'Solarized
Dark', while the tab you had run ssh in will stay as 'Solarized Light'.

Of course, this won't show up in testing -- and will be rather surprising when
it does show up. :-)

~~~
tzs
I hate Terminal's AppleScript implementation. For example, this does not work:

    
    
       tell application "Terminal"
          set my_tab to first tab of first window
          get container of my_tab
       end tell
    

In nearly everything else I've seen, "get container of" works.

Or consider this. It changes the settings of the first tab of the first window
to the first settings set. It works great:

    
    
       tell application "Terminal"
          set current settings of first tab of first window to first settings set
       end tell
    

However, a trivial change that in any sane implementation would be exactly
equivalent fails:

    
    
       tell application "Terminal"
          set first_set to first settings set
          set current settings of first tab of first window to first_set
       end tell
    

Changing it slightly makes it work:

    
    
       tell application "Terminal"
          set first_set to a reference to first settings set
          set current settings of first tab of first window to first_set
       end tell
    

AppleScript is the most frustrating language I've ever tried to work with
because of things like this.

------
inaequitas
That's kind of nifty, but I still prefer reading the hostname on the
connection. I use a variation of Steve Losh's awesome zsh prompt and that
helps make things petty obvious (if anything, because some of the remote
shells won't have the beefed up prompt)

~~~
intinig
I also have the hostname on the prompt, but sometimes having a contrasting
theme can help :)

------
swah
Sorry, but I can't see sh*t on those Solarized themes which you call the "best
theme ever created".

~~~
veidr
Well thanks for sharing, I guess; a lot of people apparently really like those
themes if the recent HN thread is anything to go by:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2393976>

Anyway, that wasn't the point of the post; you could use this technique just
as well with whatever color schemes that you _can_ see shit on.

